# Past Collections that you regret not still having



## ehanes7612 (Jan 10, 2019)

When I was a kid in the seventies and eighties I was obsessed with the comic book The Amazing Spiderman. I started reading the comic at the anniversary special # 200. Within five years and a lot of cutting lawns, I had the complete collection from #7 to the recent one at the time (I did not have 121/122 The Death of Gwen Stacy, was too expensive to acquire).. when I stopped buying them and sold the face value ones before I went into the navy. I kept 7-50 for investment purposes. Of course while I was in the Navy I lost the rest of my collection to a flooded storage area at my parents house. I probably spent 500 dollars on building that collection. I would go around comic book conventions and find deals , etc etc. It was a lot of fun. That collection would probably fetch 50 thousand now. I never could have kept that collection anyway, my life until I was 40 was filled with too many moves and being poor much of that time. I just put a bid on a #7 just for nostalgic sakes.


----------



## Ray (Jan 11, 2019)

1967 Corvette with 27k miles I purchased for $2500 while working at a Volvo dealership after my freshmen year in college (summer of '71)

427

4-speed

Custom silver metalflake paint (flakes the size of a thumbnail - it appeared 3" thick)

Burgundy leather interior

Black soft top and hard top for winter

Wire wheels

Radial tires - very unusual for American cars back then.
As an employee, I could purchase a used car for $50 more than they gave for it as a trade. I had it for three days, then got my insurance bill - DC was the highest in the country then, and I simply couldn't afford it, so had to return it and get my money back. The thing is probably worth more than 10x that now.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 12, 2019)

I became aware of corvettes as a teen ager in the late seventies..didnt like the shape , especially the front...too much curve..too bulbous. But there was a guy in the neighborhood restoring a mid sixties corvette (maybe it was a 67) . The shape was nicer. The sixties models were definitely a better model in my opinion over the late seventies models into the eighties. I took my moms car out one night (I did not know how to drive yet) and I let my friend have a chance at the wheel. He could not negotiate a turn around a corner at 5 mph , couldn't find the brake and he smashed into the corvette...that guy who owned the corvette immediately came running out..he wasnt too happy..neither were my parents


----------

